# pay ponds near valdosta/adel area??



## jayhud11 (Apr 24, 2011)

does anyone know of any good pay ponds around the valdosta area or in the adel area. thanks.


----------



## nickf11 (Apr 24, 2011)

Idk if you would consider these payponds, but you have Rays Millpond which is a dollar to launch a boat there, you have reed bingham in adel, but it might still be closed, lake nichols in brooks county ($6 per boat fisherman, $4 per bank fisherman). Hope that helps


----------



## TIGHTLINES44 (Apr 27, 2011)

Reed Bingham is not closed, but the pleasure boaters are getting thicker, and the weeds are kind of bad. They're not terrible yet, but they'll get there! Paradise PFA is also a great place. Also, Grassy Pond is pretty good. The water level is coming up, and the fishing is getting better. Caught four nice ones there on Sunday. Hope this helps. Also, I am stationed here at Moody AFB. If you ever want to fish, PM me and I'll show you some spots of mine.


----------



## jayhud11 (Apr 28, 2011)

aight man thanks. yeah ive been out to nicholls a couple times, its okay.


----------



## breambusta2000 (Jun 2, 2011)

any one kno any good bream or catfish ponds in valdosta


----------



## mdgmc84 (Jun 3, 2011)

one place to look into would be rutland farms. its in tifton a little farther away, but i believe it is kinda pricey. also its catch and release only from what i understand. GON actually did an article on it several years ago.


----------



## jayhud11 (Apr 21, 2014)

Gonna open this back up, anyone got any new spots, or reports from local spots


----------



## hortonhunter22 (Apr 21, 2014)

nichols is now closed


----------



## jimbo4116 (Apr 21, 2014)

jayhud11 said:


> aight man thanks. yeah ive been out to nicholls a couple times, its okay.



Nichols lake is closed the family sold it to nephew Harris English.


----------



## jayhud11 (Apr 21, 2014)

Yeah, I knew Nichols was closed


----------



## Wander (Apr 22, 2014)

Lake Lewis west of Nashville in Berrien County is 5$.  I caught the fish in my avatar there.  8 1/2 PB...


----------



## jayhud11 (Apr 22, 2014)

Hm never knew about lake Lewis, thanks!


----------



## Wander (Apr 22, 2014)

Other than this bass I have not been real lucky catching LMs their lots of jacks and mudfish in the lake...  Lots of fun to catch...


----------



## 7smitty14 (Apr 22, 2014)

lake lewis has some very nice bass swimming around in it...but it is extremely tough for whatever reason


----------



## jayhud11 (Apr 23, 2014)

I'll have to check it out, I just recently got a boat so I'm able to go to a lot more places


----------

